# OMG I'm freaking out!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay :w00t:so I finally found a very good Japanese mobile groomer to come cut Bijou's hair tomorrow. 

Anyways, Bijou's hair is soooo long and sooooo thick. It is totally overwhelming her frame. I thought I wanted the Korean cut before, but I feel myself chickening out....I was thinking something like this?

?? 038 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Anyway, can I actually go from such a long coat to a Korean cut in one haircut? Should I just get the modified lamb cut tomorrow and then go for the Korean cut next time? Why did I buy all those bows for her then? So when I put her in a dress, I will use the little ribbons or clawclips instead of a bow to match her outfit? Do you guys think it's okay to have the dog have this cut with no ribbons by the ear like beautiful Mimi in this pic?

Mimi & Lulu on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm really scared to have no topknot on one of my dogs. Plus, then Casanova will have to get the Korean cut too because he will definitely look like the girl with his topknot next to Bijou. I've been really wanting to cut her coat down for the last couple months, but now I feel like I'm losing my courage!! Should I just cancel the appointment, give Bijou the modified lamb cut, or give her the Korean cut?

Oh, and does anyone have other good pics of the Korean cut? Thank you.

Edited to add: picture of her today so you can see what it looks like now


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think shes sooo pretty she willlook great any which way ... i cant see those pics here at work  theres a firewall... 

maybe u can cut it a bit n see how u like it first . . i think the korean cut is adorable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok I'm gonna give my personal opinion. While I think the Korean cut is adorable I really think I prefer topknots and longer hair. That's just me though! I can be so boring lol. Maybe I"m just so used to the classic malt look. Those pups are cute though! I think I just have to get used to the cut. It's completely different. Definitely less maintenance...no food in the beard is a plus! I look back at pics of Emma when she had no topknot and she looks so different to me. But I think we just get used to topknot or no topknot after awhile. Either way Bijou could never not look cute. You could shave her Sophia and she would be adorable. But if you are scared to make the cut then maybe just go gradually shorter. Tough decision...but don't worry, she'll look cute no matter what!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I truly understand you freaking out too. It has taken me months to finally have Lola cut. It is quite shocking after all that hair. So I got the body cut down, a bit like Cosy and Ava,(is that the modified lamb cut?) that is quite shocking enough for me. At least in a dress she looks close to what she was like before. She seems so naked and skinny. The groomer did pretty much shave her down very close to the skin though in the body. When I first saw her I though she looked great, but that night I was sad at all that beautiful hair gone, but seeing her the next day I was really pleased again. She can go for walks with no matting and no issues now and grooming is a breeze. All in all I am pretty pleased with it, and glad I finally plucked up the courage.  Looking at her today, I can't believe how quickly it is growing, I am pleased she took it down as far as she did.

I like the Korean cut. Not sure if it is a cut I could do though, it looks like it would need to be groomed like that on a very regular basis to keep it looking that good. Funny but since the rest of Lola is cut down she is scratching at her topknot a lot. She seems to be saying, get rid of this too Mummy........


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Personally - I would get her body cut short - paws long and trim her ears and face and leave the topknot.
Well, thats what Milo's getting when he is cut down (when that time comes I will be freaking out too!)

The korean cut is cute but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd take it a step at a time. Why not try the little bob cut and see how you like it, then later go for the Mimi and Coco cut if you like. She's going to look darling no matter what cut you choose.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not a fan of Korean cuts, either. I prefer longer beards/faces with a short puppy cut so they still look like a Maltese.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I say just go for it! IF you don't like it - it will grow back. But, if you don't do it you might always wonder and then you'll never know. If you cut it now - and don't like it - she can be in a lamb or longer cut by winter!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Not a fan of Korean cuts, either. I prefer longer beards/faces with a short puppy cut so they still look like a Maltese.


I feel the same way.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd like to see some pictures of that cut without clothes on the Malts. I don't really care for the shaved look & no matter how cute the faces look, it's a whole body issue for me. I'm a topknot lover too,so I'd have a hard time getting use to having it gone. That being said I think Bijou would look adorable in any cut.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sophia, I would be freakin out too. I keep saying
I'm going to cut Chloe because she has a very
thick cottony coat. She plays so hard with Alvin, I'm
very lucky she does not matt. Anyway back to 
your little one, IMO I would do one step at a time. 
I really like the cut Pat gave little Ms. Ava..Now
I believe Pat is considering going to a Korean cut
on her in Aug. The Korean cut is a pretty drastic 
step, I would have to think really hard on that one.
But then again we're talking about Bisou and any
cut would look good on Bisou.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sophia, I'm right there with ya sister. But I already had Ava moderately cut down. Now I want to go "all the way" because her top knot hair keeps breaking and hanging in her eyes. I want her to look clean and cute all the time. 

Part of me wants to do it...and part of me is scared. Took the other three to the groomer yesterday and I mentioned it to her, she said, it's just hair, go for it....and grow it back if you want to later.

I don't know what to do...but I have a few more weeks till her appt.

Either way, i can't wait to see what you end up doing...:thumbsup:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Took the other three to the groomer yesterday and I mentioned it to her, she said, it's just hair, go for it....and grow it back if you want to later.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

If you are looking for a much lower maintenance do that's cute, I say go for it. Especially when you have a dog with a pretty little face like your puppers...it really accentuates the eyes. And if you hate it, it will grow back. Or do a modified cut, with the little bob like Cosy's... frankly, she would look cute bald :w00t: *but it may get a bit drafty lol* so you better TAKE LOTSA PICTURES and show us when you decided. I think you're smart having pictures ready to show the groomer so there will be no unwanted surprises. Good luck, *DEEP BREATHS, it will be fine!!!!!:chili:*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you should do the longer cut first, get used to that and then take the next step to the Korean cut. In any case, I'm sure her hair will grow back fast and I'm sure she will look gorgeous with any cut


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, everyone seems to have different opinions, of course!

My opinion is this: I LOVE the Korean cuts, I think they are very cute and stylish while still giving you the ease of not having to groom them for hours on end. If you dress her regularly, the Korean cut will be perfect.

Now, since this cut is SO drastically different than what she currently has, I would take it one step at a time. I would probably do a modified lamb cut, cut her hair into a shorter bob with or without a topknot. After you get used to that, then I would do the Korean cut. I think if you take her in to get the Korean cut first, you will probably shed some tears because she literally will look like someone else's dog. You need some time to get used to what the shape of her body looks like without a full coat, get used to her smaller size, etc.

I am all for the Korean cut, just ease into it.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

"Now, since this cut is SO drastically different than what she currently has, I would take it one step at a time. I would probably do a modified lamb cut, cut her hair into a shorter bob with or without a topknot. After you get used to that, then I would do the Korean cut. I think if you take her in to get the Korean cut first, you will probably shed some tears because she literally will look like someone else's dog. You need some time to get used to what the shape of her body looks like without a full coat, get used to her smaller size, etc."

:goodpost: LJSquishy


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't got familiar with the names of the cuts yet, but I would just caution against going to any cut that involves clipping the fur between the eyes unless you want to do that forever!

Because I didn't prevent that, my poor Butchie now has very pronounced tear stain trails down his face--which he didn't have when he came out of the shelter!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Korean cuts are cute. Bear in mind that really short styles require frequent maintenance too. If not, they loose the shape and look strange. I think I would go to a modified cut and keep the top knot for now, but that's just me. Especially for the girl. I keep Frank with a long face and no top knot, long legs and short body and he looks so handsome. If I decide to the cut Truffles I will do the same, but keep the top knot because she is the girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think you shouldn't cut her beautiful hair:wub: buttt she would probaly be so happy with her hair cut, I'd just do it, like Erin said you will never know until you try it. It is just hair and it will grow back if you don't like it. I'm sure Bijou will love it:chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Maltese in full coat. I thought Nikki looked pretty in a topknot when I managed to do it right. But I am happy that I cut her topknot and her hair. 

I really think that it all depends on your lifestyle. If you are one of those people (whom I envy) that don't mind daily grooming, then keep the coat long. If you are one of those people who don't want to put the time in and don't have the patience or expertise (like me) then keep it short and simple.

The problem with a long coat is that it looks lovely in the ring, and it looks great if you carry a brush around with you, and fuss with it to keep it looking great. But frankly, it often looks messy, and I'd rather not deal with that. Same reason I keep my own hair short. I don't have the patience or the skill. 

The Korean cut is very cute. It's a little too short in the face for my taste, but if you like it, then go for it.

I like the cut I got on Nikki's face. It's short, but the face isn't shaved down. It's similar to the photo below. Nikki's ears aren't that long yet, but I like the cut. 

Of course, whatever you decide, Bijou will be gorgeous. 


This is Jan Rasmusen's dog, Chiclet, from the _Scared Poopless_ book. (A great book, BTW. Every Malt owner should read it.) I hope Jan doesn't mind me posting the photo here: 

View attachment 88448


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, I just can't wait until you post pictures of what you've decided! She's going to look adorable with whatever option you choose. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When you do a shorter, more styled cut, you will need to commit to frequent groomer visits to maintain it. They just don't look nice 1/2 grown out.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think that Korean cut is cute, but I think if you do that, you're going to want her topnot back after a little while. And also all that hair around the face/eyes will take forever to grow back out and will stick out all over the place if you do want to grow it out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Sophia - now you've got all of us crazy. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I don't know what to say other than Bijou will look adorable no matter what you do. I personally like the little fuller rounder face with a beard - saw the dog I used to sit and he had his hair very short especially around the muzzle. I didn't like it as much and kept saying he doesn't look like a Maltese. So I think if you have a groomer who can really follow the look you showed in the pix you'll be fine. If he/she doesn't then I'm afraid it might freak you out. I agree about a little at a time and see how you feel.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats adorable!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a picture I have been saving for Rain........but I think I would cut the legs down more....This is Tonia's dog Gabby.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Here is a picture I have been saving for Rain........but I think I would cut the legs down more....This is Tonia's dog Gabby.


I love that cut, that is the exact same cut basically that Preston has. I occasionally trim his legs slightly so they are not quite that full. I like the leg hair to lay down a bit more than in that photo.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Here is a picture I have been saving for Rain........but I think I would cut the legs down more....This is Tonia's dog Gabby.


That is an adorable cut too- and dog!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Halle had 9 inches cut off 2 months ago. It was shocking but adorable. It does grow back very quickly. Last month she grew 4 inches of hair. The only thing that I miss is her top knot. She is going to the groomer tomorrow. My groomer calls her cut "the portaguese water dog trim". My son took my usb cord and I finally figured out how to post pics so I will pick 1 up tomorrow and finally post my dollys!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck today Sophia!!! Whatever you choose will be right for Bijou!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you all for helping me decide!!! I slept on it and think we're going to go for the modified lamb cut today.....I still love the Korean cut, but I agree it's a pretty drastic move for now. 

*Does anyone have recommendations for their favorite length on the torso vs. the legs?* 

Thank you all!! I'm still more scared for Bijou to get cut down than I would be to cut my own hair off!! I'm going to have a cocktail at lunch to smooth things out......


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

princessre said:


> *Does anyone have recommendations for their favorite length on the torso vs. the legs?*


when I am getting Milo cut down his torso will be shaved really tight and legs just trimmed for neatness.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the shaved torso too as it eliminates having to clipper as often. I also like the legs to be a bit shorter than when they are in full coat. It's a cute look and shows off their little outlines.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I personally don't like the super short body with really long legs. Too much time with poodle people LOL I like the body to blend easily into the legs, so the length is usually within an inch or so of each other.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was initially shocked at the very very shaved body. I could see pink skin:w00t::w00t: but after only 2 days it is very plush. So I say very short or you will be back at the groomers in no time :thumbsup:

Lola's legs are pretty uneven at the moment. I am just going to even out and trim a little myself. Some of it will have to grow out. She cut too much around Lola's feet and up a bit too, so she has slight ballet toes. Didn't want that. The groomer didn't seem to know properly where to stop, especially on the back legs, but once all the body is cut down, it is easier to visualize how you want it. 

I remember when you had Cas done though that you were there and very much in control. So I am sure she will come out just perfect.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

princessre said:


> Thank you all for helping me decide!!! I slept on it and think we're going to go for the modified lamb cut today.....I still love the Korean cut, but I agree it's a pretty drastic move for now.
> 
> *Does anyone have recommendations for their favorite length on the torso vs. the legs?*
> 
> Thank you all!! I'm still more scared for Bijou to get cut down than I would be to cut my own hair off!! I'm going to have a cocktail at lunch to smooth things out......


Oh I'm so happy you're easing into it with the lamb cut first!!! I really think you will love it. 

For the body length, I clip the body with a 3 3/4 FC blade, which leaves the hair 1/2" long. I really like that length. I probably wouldn't go much shorter than that. 1/2" leaves the hair just long enough so it is solid colored rather than the shaved pink skin look. lol

Don't forget to post pictures when she's all done!!! :wub::chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I keep looking at this post to see pics of Bijou......did it turn out well Sophia? I hope so.........I know she is a little doll!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> *I keep looking at this post to see pics of Bijou......*did it turn out well Sophia? I hope so.........I know she is a little doll!!!!


me too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, share that popcorn!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Umm....I'm waiting...HELLO....!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley::chili:


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> Sophia, I would be freakin out too. I keep saying
> I'm going to cut Chloe because she has a very
> thick cottony coat. She plays so hard with Alvin, I'm
> very lucky she does not matt. Anyway back to
> ...


Well I started doing one and now have done several. I have a Korean groomer who is fabulous! I like my dogs in this cut better than full coated!!!!! They don't look real. Very beautiful and striking cut. Of course many variations are available I have have done three different types depending on coat and hair on topknot! I have one done on a Maltese, it to die for. She looks great in her clothes, they fit so much better and I know she loves the cut. Not near the work! The mushroom face really makes it! Its extreme done right. I left the topknot for her. I have two Yorkies in variations depending on coat. Both have no top knot and mushroom face, extreme long hair length on the ears! These I have also different styles depending on the coat! The foot print on the body is most importent depending on what you want done on the legs. So many styles you just really need good photo and stand there to improvise as you go, at least that what I did. I have changed technique several times and the groomer has learned also. She had never done a cut like this!!!!!! Her and I have improvised together and made changes. It took many cuts to figure out the extreme mushroom face! It's difficult but can be done! I have never seen other's dogs in person with this cut. I get a lot of admirers! It makes life so easy and I love the look even more than full coats. I have other dogs I have not done this to because there coat is so beautiful and the facts are is its expensive to maintain the look if you like the extreme! Hope this helps. Didn't notice date of this post!


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

princessre said:


> Okay :w00t:so I finally found a very good Japanese mobile groomer to come cut Bijou's hair tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways, Bijou's hair is soooo long and sooooo thick. It is totally overwhelming her frame. I thought I wanted the Korean cut before, but I feel myself chickening out....I was thinking something like this?
> 
> ...


I wish I new how to upload some photo's! The cut I am talking about is a little different and I braid the hair below the ears.


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

*Korean hair cut*

These are not my dogs the the cut is similar.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Personally, I love that Korean look. Bijou is a beautiful little girl, long hair is exquisite but I think change is good. That Korean look is just so unique, the dog doesn't even look real.

I cut Blaze's topknot off because it was forever hanging in his face. Never cut a topknot off before. I liked it so much, I had cut Gimme's topknot off also because it hung in her face and Blaze would rip any bow out of her topknot within a microsecond of placing it.

I've never been sorry I cut the topknot off, he looks neater all the time.

I say go for the cut, it would grow back, takes a long time, but will.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Claire, Sophia posted this thread in 2010. Bijou has had short hair for some time now. I LOVE the Korean look also. Started out wanting that cut for Ava, I took lots of pictures with me, but she came home looking just like Archie and Abbey :HistericalSmiley: oh well....



Malt Shoppe said:


> Personally, I love that Korean look. Bijou is a beautiful little girl, long hair is exquisite but I think change is good. That Korean look is just so unique, the dog doesn't even look real.
> 
> I cut Blaze's topknot off because it was forever hanging in his face. Never cut a topknot off before. I liked it so much, I had cut Gimme's topknot off also because it hung in her face and Blaze would rip any bow out of her topknot within a microsecond of placing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Chantilly Lace said:


> These are not my dogs the the cut is similar.


I can't remember their names at the moment, but we had a member who owned these dogs (one of them died since then)...or...they could just have the same cut.....:blush::blush: 

....oh my gosh, never mind, I can't remember, LOL....


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Claire, Sophia posted this thread in 2010. Bijou has had short hair for some time now. I LOVE the Korean look also. Started out wanting that cut for Ava, I took lots of pictures with me, but she came home looking just like Archie and Abbey :HistericalSmiley: oh well....


Oh, good grief, lesson learned, don't just look at the date of the message......remember to look at the YEAR too!
Thanks Pat.....well, hope the haircuts turned out successful!
I love the way Ava looks, adore her haircut!


----------



## sterlingsilver (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi princessre. I am sorry for hijacking this thread. I tried to PM you but your box is full. I wanted to ask you some questions regarding your experience with breeders. If you would be willing to talk, please PM me when you have time. Thank you!


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

jmm said:


> When you do a shorter, more styled cut, you will need to commit to frequent groomer visits to maintain it. They just don't look nice 1/2 grown out.


You are so right !


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a Maltese that has more hair than her body should have. Her name is Molle', she is 2lbs at 2 years of age. I will try later and post a photo of her. I love the cut and will eventually do the Korean cut that I feel I have master the look I wanted after many attempts. My problem is her coat is so beautiful I love just looking at it but she is a very high maintenance, like all full coated Maltese are. She is kept in a full coat. I personally think she will look even cuter in the Korean cut but that's yet to be determined. I kept the full top knot on my Maltese, Chantilly Lace and will eventually do the same cut on Molle'


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been attempting to groom my dogs myself at home, I also take them to the groomer every 3-4 months in between. I am keeping them in in what I think is considered a town and country, I have their bodies 1/2 inch long and keep their legs longer I scissors the legs. I keep both of their faces short. The part that I am confused about is where do I start with the leg, I have been going right above the top joint, I also cut the hair around the neck the same as the body.


----------

